# Frank Ford  "SHOP TIPS"



## Hal (Mar 2, 2008)

On the "HOME SHOP MACHINIST" forum Frank Ford has a posting to his web site listing literary hundreds of "SHOP TIPS" . 

Well worth a read.

Hal


----------



## BobWarfield (Mar 2, 2008)

Here is the link:

http://www.frets.com/FretsPages/ShopTips/tiplist.html

Best,

BW


----------

